# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Placer County is so corrupt.

## zabster151

hey all this little girl lives in my town and so does this dirt bag father.
we need to help this mother. i just found out about this 

http://www.saveaaliyah.com/
please read the web site.


Dear ,

Hello, my name is Connie Bedwell and I live in Placer County, California. My four year old daughter, Aaliyah Bedwell, was taken from me July 3, 2008 and was placed in full custody of her father. Aaliyah has disclosed that her father has physically and sexually abused her on multiple occasions prior to the system placing her with him full time. Please see: www.saveaaliyah.com for all of her details. In the "Daddy's Worm" video, Aaliyah speaks for 27 minutes of how her father makes her perform fellatio. The Auburn Police Department had turned me away instead of viewing the videotape and NONE of the 7-10 judges we have had have watched it. One Judge recused herself with no explanation back in May of 2009 after putting an unconstitutional restraining order against me to stop me from speaking out on the internet about my plight for the safety of my daughter. Placer County is violating my civil rights and are using the uncontitutional RO to threaten me with jail. There have been several points of malfeasence in this entire system during the last three years of my fighting for my daughter. Aaliyah's father's lawyer convinced the judge that he had 50/50 custody when he only had court ordered supervised visitations. He has also been on court appointed alcohol testing. I've filed 3 restraining orders on him to protect my daughter and myself. Our first judge also placed a no contact order on him for our safety after I fled to Alaska from him pulling a baseball bat out on me while breastfeeding our child at 4 weeks old in 2006. That same judge questioned him about him slamming my head in the trunk of his Mercedes in 2004 which he admitted to in open court at that hearing. Most of this time I was Pro Per for not being unable to afford legal counsel. The court has denied my right to trial on 3 occassions to enter anything into court as evidence. I have court appointed supervised visitations, but they have not let me see my daughter in eleven months now. The system continues to use her as a tool to punish me for speaking the truth. The guardian at litem requires that the facility have bodyguards and metal detectors, which do not exist. She also refuses to watch the "Daddy's Worm" video, even though the judge had specifically told her to. I retained a lawyer almost a year ago and have been fighting the court system through him ever since and to no avail thus far. I also have passed a polygraph test with zero deception proving all allegations from her father to be false. He claims I have coached Aaliyah to say these allegations. She has stated he hurts her pee pee and butt and that Daddy puts his yucky worm in her mouth then has to wipe it with like a napkin after she makes a gag noise along with many other disclosures.
I have been ignored by the entire system and had no choice but to put our case on the internet to keep my daughter safe and alive in hopes it would keep him from further harming her. Dustin has threatened to murder Aaliyah and I on multiple occassions. He threatened to murder me while pregnant two weeks before my due date with Aaliyah in January of 2006, he has sent Aaliyah home singing "Aaliyah, Aaliyah, your mommy is dead" in 2008 and she has played death games of killing, hitting, and burying her "dead" toys and hiding mommies and babies to be safe for the majority of her life. I am begging you to please help Aaliyah and I.

Please view www.saveaaliyah.com, there is a lot of evidence provided through the site.
Aaliyah is stuck living in his house and I am extremely concerned for her safety given his death threats he has made on multiple occasions to silence her from disclosing about the abuse. As far as I know he currently sits in on her therapy sessions and is under his complete control and threats. Placer County lacks the education and knowledge to understand that no woman, let alone small child will disclose abuse knowing the consequences they will suffer at the hands of their abuser for telling if they do not have a safe place to do so (i.e. Stockholm Syndrome). Placer County refuses to give her a safe place to disclose the Truth of these matters.

Thank you in advance for any and all help you can give to us,


i was going to put the video on this post but i want people to see the site then the video. the bad stuff is more towards the end of the video. 
Connie Bedwell

If you can help please contact
[email protected]

----------


## jimmyinkedup

..........

----------


## jimmyinkedup

............

----------


## jimmyinkedup

..................

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Pretty Sad.
Even sadder that the moral fabric of our society has degraded so much that my initial thought was this may be a scam to get money. There are womens rights groups that offer assistance and aid and recourse for this exact situation. I heard no mention of these organizations being sought out for help. 
Sorry i think that - unfortuantely my thoughts are not far fetched and unfounded. In fact to be honest i sincerewly hope that im correct as opposed to this being true. What help is she seeking? Financial help? Think ill pray for her - that will help either way wont it.

Little story - Several years ago Im driving down a fairly busy road - i stop at a light -a minivan is parked in the other lane with its hood up and out of state plates. A man was obviously very upset - the woman in the minivan was crying and they had a child in a car seat. I stopped. The man , visibly upset and on the verge of tears started saying he had no monmey and he was stranded - i would have normalkly stopped to see if i could be of mechanical assistance however i was on my way to a graduation for a family member. He asked if there was any way i could help him blah blah blah - I gave him $40 and was hailed with "god bless you" from him and his female companion. 2 days later i read in the paper they were arrested for running this scam throughout the area.
Obviously not as serious as what you posted - but an example of how people have no shame as far as preying on the good intentions and charity of others.

----------


## MACHINE5150

your from Placerville? i grew up in sac 916 mutha fvcka!!!

as for your post.. i am sure there are two sides to this story man.. there MUST be a reason that this girl was denied custody.. i.e. drug addiction or something.. i hope that this girl is just talking nonsense.. kidssay strange things all the time.. why does she ask about an orange or green worm?? why not pink?? Why is the site asking for money??

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Sounds like a financial scam, or a crazy mother fighting dirty in a custody battle. I find it unlikely that there is a child forced to have sex with her father and the courts are turning a blind eye. There is more to this. It seems like this should be a big news story, and the fact that it isn't points to the media not being able to find facts to support the story. I know you don't trust the media, but surely you can appreciate their willingness to exploit something like this to gain viewers.

----------


## zabster151

i hope its not true.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> i hope its not true.


You and me both, brotha'.

----------


## wmaousley

2 sides to every story, we are only seeing one

----------


## gearbox

why do we hear stories like this and no one comments on the girl sleeping with the KNOWN abuser!!! and she then get pregnant!!! to many dumb decisions on her part!!! but I hope it is not true...that would be horrible

----------


## brad1986

Dude i live in placer county!!

----------


## brad1986

Auburn police have a bad reputation. Ive been falsy arrested by A.P.P before and not many locals like them at all. Ive lived in roseville/sac/auburn all my life

----------


## brad1986

> your from Placerville? i grew up in sac 916 mutha fvcka!!!
> 
> as for your post.. i am sure there are two sides to this story man.. there MUST be a reason that this girl was denied custody.. i.e. drug addiction or something.. i hope that this girl is just talking nonsense.. kidssay strange things all the time.. why does she ask about an orange or green worm?? why not pink?? Why is the site asking for money??


^^^ best post EVER

----------


## lovbyts

> 2 sides to every story, we are only seeing one


100% correct and people are quick to jump on the side of the mother when someone claims abuse or molesting charges. This is done on over 50% of all divorce cases where children are involved. It's another reason so many fathers settle so quickly, not because they are guilty but because of the publicity. Women know that although it is supposed to be innocent until proven guilty when you mention a child most everyone things you are guilty even after proven innocent....

Being someone who had to go through that kind of BS, through CPS investigation due to a crack addicted almost ex wife it's amazing how the courts will side with a mother even when her own Father, brother, sister all say she is the one neglecting the child (under 2) abandoning her, doing drugs and I am the responsible one. I got lucky because the whole time her and her mother were fabricating one of those stories they were taking her to the doctors to have examinations done claiming she was being molested but luckily the doctors and CPS came to the same conclusion, NO evidence, no trauma and due to the history it was clear it was made up. It could have easily gone the other way. Most of the time they need no proof and it's easy for a mother to get kids to say a few key words to make people suspicions as well as brainwash the kids.

I got lucky and had a good judge who put strict limitations on the mother and grandmother telling them if they ever made false accusations such as this again they would face jail time.  :Smilie:  

Dont beleive everything you hear/read and let let emotions take over logic. Dong get caught up in this BS, find out the details first.

----------


## CLAYWILKES

It's a sad story but... Some women are so f'd up that they'll say or make there child say some creepy sh*t just to get their way. I have first hand experience dealing with one. Luckily most people are not fool enough to believe outlandish accusations without investigation.... Which includes the US court system. 
facts are truth and they cannot be changed. TRUST NO ONE.

----------

